# Problem!?!?!



## 21473 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm 17 years old and have a problem. The problem is that when I need to have a bowel movement to stimulate it I have to push really hard. My bowel movemtns are very soft there is no pain or blood. Its just that I have to push really hard to get the process started. Any adivce would be really helpful. Ty!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd recommend checking out the constipation boards.


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

i have the similar problem. i have to press against my gut area to get things moving. try some yoga techniques for constipation before using the restroom, or talk a walk, or massage your stomach/intestine area.


----------



## 21473 (Feb 22, 2007)

The point is im not constipated my stools are very soft and there is no blood or pain.I go around 2-3 times a day. But I just have to push really hard to get things going.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might need to have the pelvic floor evaluated to see if it relaxes properly to let the stool pass.Sometimes people who have to strain a lot need therapy to retrain the muscle because it tends to tense rather than relax when you try to pass stool.K.


----------



## 21473 (Feb 22, 2007)

How is it evaluated?


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

If you push and rub the middle part of your lower back it may help. Sometimes it helps me out when I'm having a hard time with that.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

i find that when that happens, drinking chamomile tea and lots of water will help me through it.


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

I have IBS-C and that's what it sounds like to me. You can still be constipated even if they are soft, but having trouble expelling them out. My dr. prescribe me Miralax, it helps in those situations or lots of fiber and water. Or I take overthecounter stool softenners, it can expelling those episodes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quote:How is it evaluated?


http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/507664_7 starting about 2/3rds of the way down lists the tests and what they are looking for when it comes to the pelvic floor.Defecography, at the end of the article is probably the test they would do but there are others listed as well.Treatment: http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlere...gi?artid=341393


----------

